

Ask HN: What affects your Job Satisfaction? - joeschindel

Hacker News Community.  I am conducting a simple job satisfaction survey.  If you have a few minutes I would appreciate your responses.  I also would like to open up the comments for discussion on the topic as well.  Thank You for your time.<p>https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dF8zOWVpeHd2aUhUSzlvRGNmVXEtaGc6MQ
======
joeschindel
Clickable:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dF8zOWV...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dF8zOWVpeHd2aUhUSzlvRGNmVXEtaGc6MQ)

